# 1989 Nissan California Owner's Manual



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there guys!

My car is relatively new to me. I just acquired it last October and this is my 1st Nissan car. 

So I am wondering if there are good samaritan out there that could give me a copy of the owner's manual?

This will be a great help especially in maintaining my vehicle.

Thanks in advance.

PS: please email it at [email protected]


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

89 nissan sentra owners manual, eBay Motors items on eBay.com


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the ebay link. I had my credit card cut, so I was thinking of a downloadable manual from the internet.


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

If you're just looking for repair information, autozone (AutoZone.com - Get in the Zone!)
has repair information for our b12s. It's basically a free, online Chilton Book.
Not the greatest, but does the job.


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice link! Thank you.


----------



## rmlambino (Apr 13, 2011)

Good Morning!Iam your new member.Please send me 1989 nissan california user manual and service manual.Thanks! email:[email protected]


----------



## jeansum (Jun 14, 2011)

You can try to search from PDF Owners Manual | Car Owners Manual . Another useful site as they collect most of Nissan manual.


----------

